# Coconut?



## rubysmom (Jul 17, 2006)

I am just wondering if it would be safe for my rabbits to have the coconut shell without the white flesh? My grandmother is working diligently on one and I thought that perhaps my rabbits could chew on/shred/play with the shell? Does anyone know if it's safe?


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 18, 2006)

Not sure. But bumping this for ya.

:bump


----------



## manda (Jul 18, 2006)

i wonder if eating fresh coconut is safe?


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 18, 2006)

I can't find Coconut on any lists of rabbit-safe veggies/fruits, so I'm assuming that they're not acceptable for bunnies? 

http://www.adoptarabbit.org/articles/packet/abcvegi.html

http://www.rabbit.org/chapters/san-diego/diet/foods.html


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 19, 2006)

I bet you Pamnock would know. PAGING PAM!!!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 19, 2006)

I've searched every safe rabbit food list and every unsafe rabbit food list that I can find and I cannot find Coconut on any of them. Based on that, I wouldn't feed it to a rabbit.


----------



## HoneyPot (Jul 19, 2006)

Hmm, are you talking about the brown dry nut (without the flesh), or the green outer coconut as it looks right off the tree.

I think the brown cleaned out shell should be fine in my opinion - I would be concerned about the threads that are on it as I can see them eating and choking on it if they are long.

The only reason I would think it is OK to give to the rabbits to play with is because I have never heard of - or found online - anything that suggests there are any toxins in the seeds of coconuts (which is the hard brown part). It is not on the toxicity list of plants for animals or humans. 

Maybe go with something that we know is safe such as apple twigs or willow. But I personally would probably still let my buns play with it - this is MY opinion though.

___________
Nadia


----------



## rubysmom (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes, I am asking about the dry brown hard shell thing...I guess the shell of the seed? It would be totally cleaned out. Thanks for your help. I probably won't be giving it to them but I thought I had heard of someone using it for toys.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm not sure about rabbits, but I know they are used for bird toys...

http://www.globalpets.com/images/519-50570.jpg

http://www.cheepparrottoysntips.com/_wp_generated/wp3a3d5cd5.png

http://www.rockportroost.com/coconut1z.JPG


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 20, 2006)

I pm'd Pam and she responded that rabbits CAN eat coconut but its fattening so its best to stick to healthier treats. 

THANKS PAM!


----------



## pamnock (Jul 20, 2006)

The dark, fibrous shell would be fine as a toy -- I'm sure some rabbits would enjoy rolling the coconut around, and it wouldn't hurt them to chew on it.



Pam


----------

